# tamper size for heavenly



## s30jok (Feb 10, 2013)

just bought a fracino heavenly, would like to know what comes in the box and what size tamper do i need to get?


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi s30jok.

Can't tell you what comes in the box. But i use a 58mm Polecon tamper with my Heavenly.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

58mm tamper will do, wonder if your postcode starts with s30 like your user if so your fairly close to me!!


----------



## s30jok (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately not its PE12, s30jok is my registration plate on my car


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

s30jok said:


> Unfortunately not its PE12, s30jok is my registration plate on my car


I'm deeply upset, oh well now I have the perfect number plate for all my illegal dealings of course


----------

